

Steve Jobs' Yacht Unveiled - spking
http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2012/10/29/super-yacht-designed-by-apple-steve-jobs-unveiled/?intcmp=features

======
davewicket
PLEASE stop posting this to HN.

